# I have a man crush



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

On M. Ward. Does that make me weird?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pshh, no man. As long as you're still into women. <3


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Pshh, no man. As long as you're still into women. <3


Only you.  <3


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

If I was a woman.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Only you.  <3


Aw yay.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

You are my only one.  I feel kind of bad for M. Ward now, he'll never get a piece of this.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yay. You're my only one too. And yeah, he's really missing out.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Sometimes it's tough being green. I got the sexiest girl alive though, so it's all good.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Green squares are quite attractive though. I think we deserve each other.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Green squares are quite attractive though. I think we deserve each other.


I think so too. :kiss


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Last one. Enjoy the orgasms everyone!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay, I lied.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Get a room. :b


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Sorry if I'm interrupting here, but who the **** is M. Ward?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ That's what I was thinking. :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a man crush on M. Night Shamalamadingdong.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Haters.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

We do have a room...well several, and some are more public than others. x]


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

This is true. Which room shall we visit Laura?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Any room without M. Ward. He's competition. ;]


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Cheesecake said:


> Sorry if I'm interrupting here, but who the **** is M. Ward?


A guy who hangs with Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

And so it lives.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I am confused, is this some sort of SAS relationship? lol


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

No, sadly M. Ward does not have social anxiety. That I know of anyways. I'm also not really dating him. I've got someone way better.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You got it dude.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

This is the best thread ever created.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Calm down, bro.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Why?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:doh uke


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

^ Hater.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Only one I know but it's a good'n.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

ImWeird said:


> This is the best thread ever created.


I strongly disagree.


----------



## Tinklepee (Feb 2, 2011)

I just came here to tell you all that I am naked right now.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I strongly disagree.


That hurts.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ImWeird said:


> This is the best thread ever created.


_This_ is the best thread ever created.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yo David. I'm really happy for you and imma let you finish, but Aloysius had one of the greatest threads of all time. One of the greatest threads of all time!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

That's a good thread, but it doesn't compete. I'm sorry.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Aloysius does not have the best thread. It's not even a good one.

The ones I make are pretty good. And I don't pump them out everyday. I take it slow to give people something to look forward to.

And this thread sucks.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love cats. I'm biased.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought you loved me.  
You're just a hater cheesecake.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I do love you. I just love my cat too.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> I do love you. I just love my cat too.


I love Cocoa too


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yay! Cocoa is most pleased by admirers.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

you two know private messaging exists right?


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Turns out there's also an ignore option.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Get a room ? ... Mushy gushy , Eww! ....uke :flush


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

This is one of my rooms, man... You need to be more specific as Laura already said.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

More like mushy gushy yum!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I love your body Laura, you're sexy.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Why's everybody always picking on me?!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> This is one of my rooms, man... You need to be more specific as Laura already said.


Oh , ok will do :lol










:love - how cute!

Edit : I hope ya know I am just joking with ya


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lmao we basically use all those.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Daaamn, need2bnormal! That was harsh.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:spank
Bullies.
I love you guys <3
But seriously, you forgot some room options x)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, what about the room with the padded walls? That's romantic.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

That room is the best.

Poor M. Ward has been neglected.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

ImWeird said:


> :spank
> Bullies.
> I love you guys <3
> But seriously, you forgot some room options x)


I did not forget non! These are you're room options ! Now pick between those... :b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

What about space?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Let's colonize Mars. Earth isn't gonna last forever.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Can we bring polar bears and ducklings?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah. Coffee and books too!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

A piano for me and a microphone for you? <3


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds perfect. And a planet without other people? Sweet deal.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

My home has been moved. Oh my...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello M. Ward. I am home


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Long time no see.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> _This_ is the best thread ever created.


Ahem


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

That thread wasn't very good Mind


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have returned.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Go away.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Why are you such a hater Cheesecake? Hurts my feelings.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, don't be hatin'.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh man. The hawt one has entered the room again? I've now lost all feelings for M. Ward again.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, Cheesecake's avatar is pretty hawt.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Psh, no. Cheesecake is just a hater, who hates me. You on the other hand.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I can't compare to a green square.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I've actually been thinking about removing the green square and adding the real me. Watcha think? I think I'm too scary looking.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think you're absolutely adorable, Mr. Man Crush.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

But you're the adorable one. I love you


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think it's you. I love you too.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Cheesecakes hate is now a figment of the past.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I cover his hate with love. He probably just wants to wring our necks.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Ugh. I'll pretend I didn't read those last few posts. 

Disgusting.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Without a doubt. I love when you cover me in love. You're such a hater!!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Love is not disgusting.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

My man crush on M. Ward is diminishing with your presence Daura. I don't even think I like him anymore. Soon enough I'll have to make a thread about you!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh man. That won't piss off anyone on SAS or anything.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

You're absolutely right. I'll keep it in here... You're hawt. Cheesecake is nawt. <3 you Cheese.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I wouldn't eat his cheesecake though. It's 98 years old.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Ew, I agree. That's some old cheesecake. Yo Cheese, got any that's a little more fresh?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lol. We'll just make our own. <3


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah man. <3 I've actually never made cheesecake!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I used to make them a lot. I'm surprised I didn't gain weight.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Me neither. I have never made cheesecake. But I will one day. I have to live up to my name.

And quit talking about me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

But we love you


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah... <3 you Cheesecake. You've been my number one hater since the start. I absolutely adore you. :kiss As well as you Daura.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

The 80s had Luke and Laura, the 10s have David and Laura24.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

lol


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

And the 20's, 30's, 40's, 50's, etc. Hopefully.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

You two are the cutest couple. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks so much.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

That was very touching. Thank you!


----------

